# Paint color Question (Red)



## SE-R fanatic NJ (Feb 1, 2004)

Hello new 240 owner and I got a simple question. What was the red colors used on the 240sx, I don't know what is the color of my car is it hot red, aztec red or another color. Do you know if Duplicolor has the color. 
Thank You


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The paint color code is listed on the data plaque under the hood. Then check with Duplicolor to see if they have it.

edit: here is the color codes for cars up to June 90
http://carfiche.com/s13/1/n01.gif
here is the color codes for July 90 to July 91
http://carfiche.com/s13/1/o01.gif
I don't have the newer codes

Troy


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If you want the name and not the code then i am pretty sure its called Red cherry pearl.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

its either hot red or cherry red pearl clear coat


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Just be glad you dont have Juniper Green Metallic.


----------

